# Fishersville, VA Show Results



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So I got back from the Fishersville shows a while ago, thought I would share the news. 

Yesterday BB got Winners Bitch and Best of Winners for 1 point, which made her total 7.

And today BB got Winners Bitch and Best of Winners and Best of Opposite (over the bitch special) for 1 point. 

So BB has 8 points now, with one major. She is coming along nicely, impressing quite a few judges along the way as well.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------

